# designing loft



## arisblind (Apr 8, 2013)

hello

i was just wondering is there such software/program that i can use so i can design my own loft? tnx


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*use this*

not for just loft but a good place to start is using Google sketch up ver 8 its free and easy to use , lot of how to on you tube , here a link to down load it http://en.softonic.com/s/google-sketchup-8-free-download


----------

